

Entrepreneur of the year: a Bedouin turned businessman - _nedR
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-33068445

======
_nedR
This article although older, offers better information and insight into his
life:- [http://www.forbes.com/sites/katiasavchuk/2015/03/02/the-
face...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/katiasavchuk/2015/03/02/the-face-of-
frances-future/)

There also seems to be a contradiction between the 2 articles. The one from
BBC says his mother died on the day he was born whereas the forbes article
says she died when he was 4.

